# What Would NFs Do?



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello NFs. I am doing some research and could use some assistance. Only NFs should post their responses, please. 

You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice. If you spend funds, your account will be topped back up within a week. There is no threat of losing this money, no power on Earth could take it from you. The stability of this money is not dependent on governments, banks... etc. If the bank were to blow up next week the funds would find their way back to you through an alternate route. 

Now, how does your day to day life change? What sort of things will you do now that you have unlimited means?

Please post your most honest answer and let go of NF stereotypes. If you would enslave humanity, go for it (hypothetically)! If you would fill the world with puppies, kitties and pretty rainbows, that's fine too. Anything goes.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I would buy myself and my family a nicer house, pay off any debts we had, buy a better car, upgrade our technology and furniture, and put a lot in savings. I would build my own horse stables and hire people to work it. I would use the money to travel the world. I would also donate a lot to animal charities and other environmental charities. I'd probably give to other charities, too -- those are just the ones that interest me the most. Arranging my finances so I could live an upper-middle class lifestyle would be my goal for myself and my family and friends.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Phoenix said:


> ...You suddenly have 100 million dollars in the bank of your choice...Anything goes....


This is all I can think of for now. I would add to this list as needs arise. 



Ask parents how much they need.
Ask sister how much she wants.
Ask husband's sister how much she wants.
Give some to husband's friend *S*.
Give some to husband's daughter.
Give some to husband's cousin "B".
Prepare female friend @ work with "I have something for you & I thank you for being such a great friend" and she gets $1,000,000.00
2nd female friend gets some, not sure yet how much.
Husband and I move to Hawaii (the big island).
Buy house in Hawaii.
Hire driver.
Hire cook.
Husband starts his own karaoke business in Hawaii. He says if he doesn't like this he will start another business probably pertaining to music.
I build animal shelter/spa in Hawaii. Dogs only and becomes a place for stray dogs from all over the world to come live at. Hire staff for shelter. Hire vets. Hire managers to run it. Buy planes to go pick up dogs or investigate charter service.
Before I leave the eastern shore and move to Hawaii I indulge one of my greatest fantasies -- throwing money out the window of my car in my local town. Or leaving money in bundles on sidewalks and then hide and watch people find it and what they do. I love the idea of just handing people money for no reason at all. Or I may leave the money secretly and then watch the local news for story of "Money found all over town in various places, who could this person be...?"
Before I move to Hawaii give a large sum of money to my local Humane Society.
Investigate local shelters to see if they need donations sent to them before I leave for Hawaii.
Hire a maid for house in Hawaii.
Buy bookstore in Hawaii and make it look like Meg Ryan's in You Got Mail. That will probably be my business I would run.
Women - something will go toward a women's cause but I need to investigate this to figure out which one. Planned Parenthood gets my money now w/every pay check, but I'd need to look at others.
Hire attorney.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I would buy myself all the materials necessary to build a house next to a solitary mountain, build my own farm and live there forever. Then I would give my bank account to someone who would use it for the betterment of humankind.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

run home SCREAMING WILDLY to my mom
immediately pay off all medical bills
puppy dog eyes at mom until she schedules every medical test she would have gotten by now if we'd had the money for it
schedule a dentist trip for her to get that tooth that keeps bugging her fixed
give a bunch of money to each of my friends so they can all afford college and still have a shitton of money leftover (I'm thinking like ~1 mil each AT LEAST)
give a bunch of money to all of the teachers, family friends, bus drivers, cashiers, waitresses, etc. who have had a positive impact on my life
donate several million to my high school's alumni fund
...seriously, I will give AT LEAST 100 million away, probably bajillions more than that after I have some time to eat dinner and let the TOTAL AWESOMENESS of being able to help everyone out sink in
go to whatever place in town has the best salads, buy THE MOST DELICIOUS SALAD EVER for mom
order all of the Homestuck shirts. ALL THE SHIRTS. ALL OF THEM.

...oh my god, I could actually give a shitton of money to EVERYONE. EVERYONE! every person I meet! I AM TEARING UP A LITTLE BIT RN AT THE THOUGHT OF HOW TOTALLY FUCKING AMAZING THIS SCENARIO WOULD BE

also I could afford to adopt a dog! <333 that would be really amazing.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

To preface, I wouldn't tell anyone aside from my SO. If anyone ever asked where I got the money, I'd avoid answering, or somehow imply that I inherited it, won the lottery, or something. But I would never actually tell anyone how much I had or where I got it. I wouldn't really act like I had that much at all, actually. I would keep it on the down-low.

As for what I'd do with the money, I would first pay off the debts of my family and close friends who are struggling... anonymously, if possible. It's unfair that money so often gets in the way of happiness for people who deserve that happiness.

Then, I would drop everything, and I travel the world with the love my my life, pursue my hobbies, and do all of the "stupid" things I've always wanted to do but haven't had the money. I would learn, learn, learn. I'd check out space too. Yeah, space.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> I would buy myself all the materials necessary to build a house next to a solitary mountain, build my own farm and live there forever. Then I would give my bank account to someone who would use it for the betterment of humankind.


Your bank account would be safe in my hands, i definatly help mankind with it....and buy shit


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

Invest heavily in cybernetics, artificial organs, ect. 

Start up my own comic book store, buy a small penthouse apartment hopefully within walking distance of the store. Hire all my close friends and pay off their rent for 5 years. 

Save the rest for emergencies and medical expenses.


----------



## SingingBird (May 2, 2011)

Here's what I would do...
- I'd make sure all of the people I cared about were taken care of and living comfortably.
- Donate a bunch of it to various charities every week
- Buy a bunch of books and finally achieve my dream of having/owning my own personal library.
- Buy my own house. One with a slide by the stairs. And a moat. Can't forget the moat.
- Buy a bunch of kitties and puppies and other various adorable animals.
- Save a bunch of animals from the pound and find them good homes.
- Hire a maid.
- Rent a recording studio and hire musicians so I could record my own album
- Buy off the Edison Company and give everyone free air conditioning/heating.
- Fund the research for various diseases, such as cancer, AIDS, asthma, ect.
- Get my hair cut and dyed however many times I want, whenever I want.
That's all I can honestly think of at the moment, though there's probably a lot more I'd do with it...


----------



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

I would pay off the debts of my friends and family.

I would create a creative business for any of my friends and family to work for... where they could be themselves, and get paid for it. 

I would create a charity to help out those in need in my community.

I would create a charity to help those in need in other countries. Focus would be on helping them help themselves.

I would buy my own island as a private sanctuary that I could retreat to as needed.


----------



## Fenrir003 (May 14, 2011)

Holy crap that's a lot of possibilities... I can think of a lot of things I would "like" to say I would do with that much monetary freedom 
but at the same time I would not really know how to respond unless the situation actually arose. lol I can say I would do a lot of things 
but money can change people drastically so I won't really say what I would do. Obviously family and friends would be taken care of, several charities and missions would receive donations, and of course I would have things I would want so that would be a factor. 
Outside of that generalization I'm not sure what to state. I might become a little more of a recluse than I am now. Especially since so 
many so called "friends" appear when one has money.(regardless of the amount) Hmm....Interesting thought provoker, that it is.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

bang 7g rocks wit Sheen


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Take care of my family and friends financially.
2. Donate a ton of money toward medical research: particularly Lissencephaly, Multiple Sclerosis, Down Syndrome, and mental illness; but also just everything...I mean it's infinite money...
3. Donate a ton of money to my friends who are missionaries/the organizations they work for.
4. Travel, travel, travel - all the while meeting more people and learning about more organizations to donate money to.

I don't think I'd change much about the way I live, other than being able to travel a lot more...I've never wanted a lavish lifestyle. That money could do a lot of good though. I'd also try to do it all anonymously, as has been said, and tell very few people about the money situation. It could get out-of-hand really quickly.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

katienicole said:


> 1 I'd also try to do it all anonymously, as has been said, and tell very few people about the money situation. It could get out-of-hand really quickly.


hey so i heard you were rich wanna get married so i can divorce u and take half of your infinite moneys?


----------



## Boreanwolf (May 9, 2011)

Money doesn't really change life for me. You are already alive and money doesn't make you "superalive", but here's what I would do.

First of all, I would tell my girlfriend and seek her advice. Then I would tell people I trust about it, and seek also their advice. I'm aware that I'm pretty spontaneous and my decisions can generally be wrong, so I don't want to lose the opportunity.

If anything, I would love to start my own store, probably videogame/comic book/records/general nerd stuff store and keep the rest for a nice house and general fun stuff like a nice computer and a new bass guitar. I would let my girlfriend decide the rest.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Well if I had SOOO much money that would never go away and no one and nothing could take it away from me, I think World hunger could eventually be eliminated or getting there.
100 million isnt a lot but it could probably feed and clothe a couple million people. Maybe I would still invest a bunch of it to make that turn over as well. There will always be more mouths to feed so...

I would probably target the people way below the poverty line and pray that there are other people like me with this magic money to immunize and treat their illnesses. I would hire people to feed them, them how to feed themselves and provide the tools and try to improve other conditions. 


*Personally *I dont think i would change a whole lot... I wouldnt work a 9-5 for sure. Probably would work at all, besides offering a service that I really enjoy (prolly something to do with cosmetology/makeup). I would go to school for the rest of my life, doing whatever I wanted without worrying that its not a "good-paying" job, that I HAD to get X gpa etc. Maybe I would get a few more things that I want but I dont think I would be extravagant with it. I would go into farming of course yay!! Grow my own organic crops!

If it was 1 million dollars I would probably Invest Half and then buy a whole lot of clothes and a fancy car, and all that jazz but If I had 100 millions that is refreshed all the while i would probably forget about all those things. the Money wouldnt matter and hungry people who can be helpd would.


----------



## BlueSpiral (Mar 24, 2011)

In no particular order:
-I would make sure NPR lives. 
-Build a rocket and send all the rich, greedy, selfish people into space (with money of course).
-Slowly buy the earth. 
-End world hunger.
-Conduct environmental protection program.
-Standardize electric powered cars.

There's too much to name. If I could do it all, I would. The reason the list is so random is because there are just so much to do.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

- pay of my debts
- get my full driver's license, finally
- put myself and my brother through school / upgrade my education
- try and get built one of the homes I have designs for
- fund interplanetary and interstellar travel projects


----------



## Eldritch Blue Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

Keep $10,000 per week for myself on a separate account, keep $240,000 per week just in case things go wrong for my friends or my brother on another account, keep $250,000 per week for random acts of kindness on a third account, and donate the rest of the money to various charities, missionaries, and other non-profit groups that help those who are struggling in life.

So for me 0.01%
Friends and brother 0.24%
Random Acts of Kindness 0.25%
Charities, Missionaries, and the like 99.5%


----------



## Morality (Jan 30, 2011)

I was expecting more people to give similar answers to mine, but I really think I would use it mostly to try to solve the problems in the world (hunger/war/discrimination/et cetera). When the basics are taken care of, I can start thinking about how to make life even better (for myself, for family/friends and for everyone else).


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

Take driving lessons and get a cute car. Also get a sports car for my bf
Pay to put my boyfriend through Pilot Training
Pay off my, my sister and my boyfriend's student loans and go straight into my postgraduate study (will have to work for a year beforehand currently)
Visit every continent
Go on a designer shopping spree 
Live in an awesome flat during my study
Buy a house with my boyfriend when I've finished studying
Get laser eye surgery
Get my braces/ jaw surgery done privately (been an the nhs waiting list for years)
Give as much money to my parents and sister as they want
Set up a scholarship for people who can't afford to go into higher education
Fully fund important charities and social programs 
Buy a billion lottery tickets for fun
Oh... and take up loads of classes! Singing, dancing, painting, piano... 

:laughing:​


----------

